# Great new Allan and Son's Bible on the way!!!!!



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

As most you know, I am a King Jimmy man! My personal favorite edition being the Oxford Clarendon Blackface. I have a pre-order with my Pal Nick Grey, for a BROWN Highland Goatskin edition! Should be out in a few months?....Any-Who, it is a GREAT size, nice font!!! Bertrand has a pic of a brown Clarendon on his site (it is calfskin), calfskin is a VERY nice Bible Leather, Goatskin...little pricier but more durable and a nicer tactile sense, In my humble opinion. So, if you use the AV and have or want an Allan Bible....this is worth a check-out! Looks like a gem!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you have a link?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 17, 2009)

Bibles-Direct.com


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

Blueridge Believer said:


> Bibles-Direct.com



What he said!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 17, 2009)

You will love the Allan's binding. Everything I've seen from them is exceptional. And, yes, the Highland Goatskin is sublime.


----------



## etexas (Feb 17, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> You will love the Allan's binding. Everything I've seen from them is exceptional. And, yes, the Highland Goatskin is sublime.


LOVE them!!!! I give them as gifts, I cherish the ones I have!!! OLD-WORLD Craftsmanship in the Allan. That is why Bertand and I plug them!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 17, 2009)

Next time you feel like making a gift let me know!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 18, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Next time you feel like making a gift let me know!



Same here!!

My KJV is an Allans. It is wonderful to use in the pulpit. It was a gift from a PB member. It's black...I could use a brown one.... lol


----------



## etexas (Feb 18, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Next time you feel like making a gift let me know!


 Nice try, HOWEVER you lost out by confessing you ALREADY own one!


----------



## Claudiu (Feb 19, 2009)

My Allan Bible came two days ago. It feels great in my hands (its the highland goatskin) and is easy to read. I got the "Allan Oxford Longprimer Ref Ed. (KJV) Highland Goatskin" from Evangelical Bible.

Tell us how the Bible is when you get it


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 19, 2009)

Looking for an Allan slimline...

Anyone have the PM1?


----------



## etexas (Feb 19, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> Looking for an Allan slimline...
> 
> Anyone have the PM1?


Shot a PM.


----------



## JM (Feb 19, 2009)

For those interested... Oxford Clarendon Blackface and here.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh man, you are so blessed! 

I'm really your long lost little brother, when you outgrow one, remember your little brother likes hand-me-downs. It's like winning the lottery! Your lost family crawls out of the woodwork. 

I bet your whole house smells grand when it comes. Enjoy!


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 22, 2009)

cecat90 said:


> My Allan Bible came two days ago. It feels great in my hands (its the highland goatskin) and is easy to read. I got the "Allan Oxford Longprimer Ref Ed. (KJV) Highland Goatskin" from Evangelical Bible.
> 
> Tell us how the Bible is when you get it


 
How do you like th e Longprimer? This is the edition I am interested in.


----------



## JM (Feb 22, 2009)

Useful blog post : My Family & My Church


----------



## Claudiu (Feb 22, 2009)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> cecat90 said:
> 
> 
> > My Allan Bible came two days ago. It feels great in my hands (its the highland goatskin) and is easy to read. I got the "Allan Oxford Longprimer Ref Ed. (KJV) Highland Goatskin" from Evangelical Bible.
> ...



I really like the Longprimer. The reason I went for the Longprimer as opposed to the Clarendon is the fact that the Longprimer is bigger. My friend got the Clarendon and returned it because it was too small.

The Longprimer has two ribbons and there is nothing wrong with the Bible. I read some reviews in the past where people have complained about some pages, but this one is perfect. I would recommend the Longprimer to anyone who wants a little bigger bible, its perfect In my humble opinion. Otherwise the Clarendon is just as good. 

Both feel great to hold, and the text is easy to read.



Here is a review, probably most of you have already looked at:

Bible Design and Binding: R. L. Allan's Oxford Long Primer in Highland Goatskin (Longprimer)

Bible Design and Binding: R. L. Allan's Oxford Brevier Clarendon Reference Edition (Brevier Clarendon)


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 22, 2009)

etexas said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Next time you feel like making a gift let me know!
> ...



Actually, I don't. I did, but I gave it away. But, there are others more needy.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 22, 2009)

etexas said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > You will love the Allan's binding. Everything I've seen from them is exceptional. And, yes, the Highland Goatskin is sublime.
> ...



I'm always on the lookout for a gift! I'm not shy!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 22, 2009)

OK, I'll bite . . .

Most of my Bibles are inexpensive leather ones (of whatever translation).

Anyone know of a chart/graph/etc. comparison that shows the pros and cons of Oxford vs. Cambridge on higher end (e.g., goatskin?) KJVs? Plus, what would your recommendation be for middle aged eyes (i.e., no teeny tiny print but no large print either!)?


----------



## etexas (Feb 22, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> OK, I'll bite . . .
> 
> Most of my Bibles are inexpensive leather ones (of whatever translation).
> 
> Anyone know of a chart/graph/etc. comparison that shows the pros and cons of Oxford vs. Cambridge on higher end (e.g., goatskin?) KJVs? Plus, what would your recommendation be for middle aged eyes (i.e., no teeny tiny print but no large print either!)?


Dennis if you are looking for a AV with a font that is "midway" between smaller and large print, I like the Allan Longprimer, for a really good review check Bertrand's Bible Bible Blog I am pretty sure he has a review of the Longprimer......and some pics.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll second the Longprimer. Another one that is easy, at least for my eyes, is the Cambridge Cameo. I have a wider margin edition. I believe they are still printing it. I know they made a run of them a few years back. It is a classic typeset. It is 8pt Medieval Clarendon, and is remarkably easy to read for the type size. It is also contains 'proper spelling' as an AV should, in my opinion.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 23, 2009)

Frustration! 

I want brown, NOT full yapp, and either KJV or NKJV (I would prefer the NKJV). So far, the most interesting ones were either meant to be read by 20 year olds with 20-20 vision or are full yapp.

What about the KJV Concord Reference Black Goatskin CD266? Is there anything like it (size and style) in some color other than funerial black?


----------



## JM (Feb 23, 2009)

Brown or British Tan would be nice.


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Frustration!
> 
> I want brown, NOT full yapp, and either KJV or NKJV (I would prefer the NKJV). So far, the most interesting ones were either meant to be read by 20 year olds with 20-20 vision or are full yapp.
> 
> What about the KJV Concord Reference Black Goatskin CD266? Is there anything like it (size and style) in some color other than funerial black?


Boo-Hoo! Dennis! Full yapp is a very nice old-world feature. It is better than the concord, I own both.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd agree with Etexas' comment about full yapp. I regret not owning one at present. It really does protect the text block. That's important considering the places I haul my Bible.


----------



## caddy (Feb 23, 2009)

Our Church uses NIV. I have a smaller ESV Allan. Is there a Larger print NIV Allan? I'm not seeing it on Evangellical Bible's site....


----------



## Quickened (Feb 23, 2009)

What does Full yapp mean?


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2009)

Quickened said:


> What does Full yapp mean?


Hi Brian, they use leather that overhangs the edges of the Bible, creates almost a "clamshell" this protects the edges and art-guilt on the pages.


----------



## Claudiu (Feb 23, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/evangel...eCrystalReferenceBibleCC1#5248926842132257458

Here is an example of the yapps....the full yapp is in the middle in that pic


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2009)

caddy said:


> Our Church uses NIV. I have a smaller ESV Allan. Is there a Larger print NIV Allan? I'm not seeing it on Evangellical Bible's site....


Steven, yes, Allan has some new NIV editions in in a bolder print than the older ones which they carried! Including a chocolate brown edition!!!!!


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2009)

cecat90 said:


> Picasa Web Albums - evangelicalbible.com - Allan Cambrid...
> 
> Here is an example of the yapps....the full yapp is in the middle in that pic


Yes! THank you for that link, I LIKE the full yapp...with my Bible it has protected the edges MORE than once! It is a nice feature!


----------



## Quickened (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Etexas!



cecat90 said:


> Picasa Web Albums - evangelicalbible.com - Allan Cambrid...
> 
> Here is an example of the yapps....the full yapp is in the middle in that pic



Thanks for that pic! I've never run across a full yapp bible before believe it or not! Is it not that popular of a feature?

Also with the bibles we have been discussing how are the pages? I noticed with my reformation study bible highlighter tends to bleed through the page. I do mark up my bible but i really dislike the fact that i am getting bleed through.

Also do any of these bibles have a wider margin space. I do like to add little notations. If they had one of this caliber with wide margins that would be ideal. I am for some reason doubting it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 23, 2009)

etexas said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Frustration!
> ...



OK, Max, I yield! After checking out five LARGE book stores (including one seminary bookstore) today, it will be mail order all the way! By the way, the seminary put a _handful_ of KJV, NKJV, and ESV Bibles on a difficult to find shelf, highlighting _whole shelves_ of NIV, NRSV, and NLT Bibles! Oy vey!


----------



## etexas (Feb 23, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...


OI!


----------



## Claudiu (Feb 23, 2009)

Quickened said:


> Thanks Etexas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Most Bible's do not come with a full yapp. The majority of people do not like them I guess. 

As far as bleeding goes, I have no idea what a highlighter would do. I purchased my Allan Bible with the intent to not mark it up at all. I have another KJV study Bible that I have highlighted over the years. I want to keep the new Allan clean.

The website I purchased my Bible does have wide margins. However, the most popular Bible's I can see are the ESV. So there are more possibilites as far as color, and wide margin and all the other preferences. 

Here is the website:

R.L. Allan ESV, KJV and NIV


----------



## Ivan (Feb 23, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> OK, Max, I yield! After checking out five LARGE book stores (*including one seminary bookstore*) today, it will be mail order all the way! By the way, the seminary put a _handful_ of KJV, NKJV, and ESV Bibles on a difficult to find shelf, highlighting _whole shelves_ of NIV, NRSV, and NLT Bibles! Oy vey!



Which seminary?


----------



## JM (Feb 24, 2009)

It's not as fancy but I ordered a Cambridge plain text for everyday reading and study. 

etexas, I hope you post pics?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 24, 2009)

> As far as bleeding goes, I have no idea what a highlighter would do. I purchased my Allan Bible with the intent to not mark it up at all. I have another KJV study Bible that I have highlighted over the years. I want to keep the new Allan clean.



If you use a Zebra highlighter and a Pigma pen you will have less problems, often none, with bleedthrough. The plain old Bic pen, NOT a roller ball, will often not bleed through. Or, you can use a mechanical pencil. This is what I have used in my Greek text since college back in the dark ages. It doesn't smudge, allows very small yet legible writing, and is very cheap. I use a Pentel .5mm.


----------



## etexas (Feb 24, 2009)

JM said:


> It's not as fancy but I ordered a Cambridge plain text for everyday reading and study.
> 
> etexas, I hope you post pics?


Anyone who has ever done this can tell you, Bible pics are hard to do, Bertrand does something, since Mark and I usually wind up with the the same editions, I piggyback my recommendations with his site.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2009)

Ivan said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > OK, Max, I yield! After checking out five LARGE book stores (*including one seminary bookstore*) today, it will be mail order all the way! By the way, the seminary put a _handful_ of KJV, NKJV, and ESV Bibles on a difficult to find shelf, highlighting _whole shelves_ of NIV, NRSV, and NLT Bibles! Oy vey!
> ...



I'm guessing Fuller.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 24, 2009)

Pilgrim said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



I was thinking BJUS. . .


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2009)

I was thinking Fuller. Don't know what BJUS is. 

We need a confirmation here! lol


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 24, 2009)

BJUS is Bob Jones University Seminary. McFadden is closet Fundy.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> BJUS is Bob Jones University Seminary. McFadden is closet Fundy.



I don't doubt that that's what some of his old ABC-USA pals have thought.


----------



## Michael (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Tex!

Did your Chocolate Brown Clarendon ever come in? Allan's site says end of March for release (before it said April).

I'm waiting to find out a couple things myself. First, the pic on the site looks identical to the "buffalo-grain" 6C that they used to sell. However, they insist this is a new edition. Also, up until about a month ago it was listed as "semi-yapp" but now it says "full-yapp". Any idea what to believe here? Have you spoken to Nicholas?

Just curious.


----------



## JM (Apr 3, 2009)

Allan's had a tan highland goat skin ESV in their seconds (very minor cosmetic issue) bin for around $100. Too bad it wasn't an AV.


----------



## caddy (Apr 6, 2009)

et said:


> caddy said:
> 
> 
> > Our Church uses NIV. I have a smaller ESV Allan. Is there a Larger print NIV Allan? I'm not seeing it on Evangellical Bible's site....
> ...


 
Snagged one! It's beautiful! Being a lover of Dark Chocolate, I was strangely attracted to the color.


----------

